# Time frame for completion of Critical skill Visa in Mumbai consulate



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,

Any one applied for Critical skill Visa in Mumbai consulate recently.
If yes, then how many weeks to take complete.
I applied in jan 1st week 2016 and still my visa is not ready.

I am not sure how much time it will take.

Regards,
sharma


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,

Seems they have backlog. I applied in Dec 1st week and got in last week of Feb - so 3 months for me too.


----------



## dpak2016 (Feb 12, 2016)

sharma4bw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one applied for Critical skill Visa in Mumbai consulate recently.
> If yes, then how many weeks to take complete.
> ...


I Called them today, got reply as my case will get done by this week.
Till last week they have completed Jan 2016 applications and just started Feb 2016 applications.

I applied on 4th Feb 2016.
Did you get any update about your application?


----------

